# New guy saying Howdy



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

Been lurking on and off here for long time, My Name is Romey , From Montana Ranch but Living in Central Oregon as Farm/Ranch Auctioneer,Ranching and general floor sweeper figured Id stop in and say Hello!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello to you. Welcome to HT!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Romey.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Howdy


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Romey, what part of Montana you from ?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome to haytalk


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Howdy..Romey.. auctioneer..UHH.. good to have ya here


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Might want to throw a "howdy" into the "Introductions" thread.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Good day to you Eh! Or howdy works just the same.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Howdy!!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Greetings and salutations! (I did that cuz I dare to be different)


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome!

Glad you decided to pull up a chair.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome. You've been lurking on a great site.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Bienvenido

Hope I got that right


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome to the site! Don't be afraid to speak up!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How's Mitt doing???


----------



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

Funny guy, or not so much


----------

